

Nathan Myhrvold PR piece - ubasu
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/02/ff_myhrvold/all/1

======
arjunnarayan
From the article: "But he’s primarily a scientist. Myhrvold has a master’s
degree in geophysics and space physics and another one in mathematical
economics. He got his PhD in theoretical and mathematical physics from
Princeton at 23 and did a postdoctoral fellowship with Stephen Hawking at
Cambridge. He started a software company that Microsoft bought in 1986,
founded Microsoft Research in 1991, and left the company as its CTO and chief
strategist in 1999. He has hundreds of patents issued or pending. Oh, and he’s
also a photographer, a patron of paleontology research, and a world-champion
barbecue chef. Seriously."

And he's also the worlds biggest patent troll.

Seriously.

